
Indiana woman cancels $30,000 wedding, invites homeless to reception - urahara
http://fox61.com/2017/07/14/indiana-woman-cancels-30000-wedding-invites-homeless-to-reception/
======
DrScump
A key element not included in the title is that the reception expenses came
out of _her_ own pocket.

